# Loan for van!



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Right ive won a van on eBay and need a loan asap! Ive found one from sainsburys for 105 a month over 4 years! Need 4000. I've looked around but could do with a hand!!


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Really?! You've committed to buy a vehicle and THEN sort out the finance? That's a new way of doing things.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah I know I know. Came up at the right price though! I've got my van to get rid of which I didn't pay full price for.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

SBerlyn said:


> Really?! You've committed to buy a vehicle and THEN sort out the finance? That's a new way of doing things.


not exactly helpful is it.

I've found that the Post Office provide good rates , with Sainsburys coming a close second


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Chris, have you had a look at Moneysupermarket or moneysaving expert?

Usually a good indicator of what can be had interst wise.

HTH


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

jay_bmw said:


> not exactly helpful is it.
> 
> I've found that the Post Office provide good rates , with Sainsburys coming a close second


when i was looking for i loan i found the rates good with them too.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys. £92 so far! Seems reasonable to me


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Take a look on Martin Lewis' website - moneysavingepxert.com - follow the appropriate section and chances are there's a little Q&A there pointing to what's best for you. I'm lucky not needing to have needed a loan, but I've used his advice for getting the best insurance and it worked a treat. His site does not receive funding he is a bit of a 'consumer champion' - and is on the TV a lot....

Sorry, that's a long way of saying 'moneysavingexpert.com' is the place to look!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Tried the in-laws?


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Failing that : http://www.vanfinance.com/ ?
(is the seller a dealer - prob get you quick, but expensive finance)
I sometimes use Lombard if buying a few new ones at a time. Unlikely to be of any use for this one though..

Good luck.


----------

